# Twins and progesterone levels



## Jolene

Hi All,

I am only 5 weeks pg and went for a scan yesterday which showed 2 sacks. The gynae said it's way too early to tell if it is twins or not. We should rather wait for another 2 weeks and check again when the babies and heartbeats can be seen, but as most of you now 2 weeks is a really long time, LOL

He also checked my progesterone levels and phoned me today to say it is 88ng/ml which seems high.

This is the progesterone chart I found:

Progesterone during pregnancy
First Trimester 9-47ng/ml
Second Trimester 17-147 ng/ml
Third Trimester 55-200 ng/ml

Have any of you ladies out there been given your levels so early in pregnancy.


----------



## Doublemints

I think you're having twins. That does seem a lil high...awwww, Congrats!!!


----------



## swak50

Congratulations on your pregnancy!

I can't help you with the progesterone reading as I didn't have one.

The only test that I had was a beta test (measuring hcG) at 17DPO and it was 738. At the time, I was told that this was within the normal range for a singleton. I'm having triplets.

It wasn't until my ultrasound at 7w3d that they saw 3 sacs and 3 heartbeats.

Good Luck!
21w pregnant with (identical boys, fraternal girl)


----------



## akcher

Congrats!! I had HCG and progesterone tests done but I only remember the numbers for my HCG. It was 333 4th week and 2909 on the 5th week.


----------



## mamato2more

I don't have normal levels to begin with..Mine are always pretty low, around 12-16 for a singleton..But, with this one, it was 36 at 9 weeks..I was thrilled!


----------

